

Movie industry wants the right to take your house off the net - gasull
http://torrentfreak.com/movie-studios-want-own-version-of-justice-for-3-strikes-090812/

======
hvs
... in New Zealand.

------
die_sekte
Damnit. Is there any country with reasonable laws left? Or do I have to make
my own?

~~~
dzlobin
All in favor of creating HackerNewsLand?

------
Batsu
_“The concern is that we send out 1000 infringement notices, and then someone
says, `The way to stall this is let’s all go to arbitration’, and a year later
we could still be going through that same process,” Eaton said._

 _“Do we get to the point where we have 1000 cases to be heard by the
Copyright Tribunal? If everyone brings their lawyer, we will only do five in a
day,” he added._

Sadly, that is a good point. The proposed system is fair traditionally, but
when everyone argues that copyright law is severely outdated, perhaps this
system needs other review as well.

